# Floorplan/Configuration question - Kitchen



## M P_doc (Jan 29, 2012)

Any preferences? We see some with the kitchen in the middle, and some with it more up front. Pros & cons of kitchen placement in your diesel pusher, please?

Corrie


----------



## vanole (Jan 29, 2012)

MP doc,

We have had both.  Our 00 Diplomat had the kitchen in the middle and I liked it.  In fact I liked our old M/H better.  Our present M/H has the kitchen in front and the wife likes that arrangement much better.  So "Rule 1" of the salt mines applies "Whatever makes her happy tickles me to death".  I have to admit it seems the traffic pattern is much better with the kitchen in the front.  If the Mrs is using the microwave etc or has the firdge door open its no issue getting up off the couch to to use the restroom etc or access the rest of the M/H without getting the "look".   

I'm really glad you are thinking this thru before you purchase.  When the rubber meets the road and you go to purchase just get in the M/H and go about your daily routine and see if it works for you.  Also make sure you see the M/H with the slides in.  I've seen some M/H's buttoned up and you can't access the fridge or bed without the slides out.  Hate like heck to stop at a rest area and can't access the fridge for lunch.

Jeff


----------



## akjimny (Jan 29, 2012)

Corrie - Front or Mid, it's your preference.  Make sure you and hubby look at both and see what fits your needs best.  If you are shopping at a dealership, have them run the slide(s) in and see if you can maneuver around inside.  Like Jeff said, it's a pain in the patoot to have to run the slide out to fix lunch.  I'm lucky, Boss Lady and I can get around each other with the slide in without any major problems.  So do be sure and check it out first.


----------



## bandalop (Feb 14, 2012)

Corrie,
All of our motorhomes have had the kitchen in the middle, so I can't comment on a front kitchen arrangement.  But, for me I would like the kitchen in the middle, which puts the living area in the front.  Many times when camped the view out the front windshield is overlooking a lake or wooded area or some other think of beauty.  The windshield is like a picture window and I'm not sure how much of the view is lost living fruther back in the motorhome, behind the kitchen.


----------



## H2H1 (Feb 14, 2012)

in my 03 it is in the middle, come in the door turn right and that where it is, acroos from that is the sofa and dining area. We get our space enlarged due to the fact that both sides lets of and the "space" seems like it is double.


----------



## Banleno007 (Feb 21, 2012)

If you are shopping at a dealership, have them run the slide(s) in and see if you can maneuver around inside. Like Jeff said, it's a pain in the patoot to have to run the slide out to fix lunch.


----------

